# Flashaholic new to knives.



## Oddjob (Jan 27, 2008)

Well I finally made it over here from the flashlight side of CPF. I guess I've been avoiding it here because I knew if I came over I would start buying knives. 
A few weeks ago I was in a store and an employee was opening a box for me. He pulled out a folder and opened it one handed and I thought to myself I always wanted to do that. I've carried a leatherman micra for a while and it has served my cutting needs but it is a hassle to access the knife qucikly and of course it is very small. I used to carry a SAK for years but it fell out of favour for me because it did not lock and I could not open it one handed. Anyways, after seeing the guy in the store I decided to buy a folder to see if I would like carrying one. I went to a store and bought a Gerber L.S.T. II and I was hooked as soon as I started carrying it. After a visit here I bought a Syderco Byrd Meadowlark and a Byrd Starling from Lighthound and now I think I am going to get a Mini Griptilian. Oh brother here I go again...


----------



## Gimpy00Wang (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm a big fan of the AXIS lock mechanism that BM uses on many of its knives. IMHO, there's no easier/safer mechanism when used one-handed. That being said, there are certainly other great mechanisms... I just think the AXIS excels in ease and safety. You can't go wrong with a Grip...get one. Also be sure to take a look at the Doug Ritter variants here.

- Chris


----------



## Oddjob (Jan 27, 2008)

Gimpy00Wang said:


> I'm a big fan of the AXIS lock mechanism that BM uses on many of its knives. IMHO, there's no easier/safer mechanism when used one-handed. That being said, there are certainly other great mechanisms... I just think the AXIS excels in ease and safety. You can't go wrong with a Grip...get one. Also be sure to take a look at the Doug Ritter variants here.
> 
> - Chris


 
Thanks for the input Chris!


----------



## jzmtl (Jan 27, 2008)

Check out le baron, they have a pretty good in store selection and price is very decent for a canadian dealer.

http://www.lebaron.ca/pdf_access_sp08/index.htm scroll down to outdoor section and look for knives.

I was told by others benchmade treat their canadian dealer like crap, so most stopped carry benchmade. Duno if it's true but kinda explains why they are very hard to find here.


----------



## tussery (Jan 27, 2008)

The Mini-Grip is a good smallish knife. I keep mine on hand as my secondary knife my main knife is a Mini-Ruckus. I have the D2 version offered through Cabela's. I would have gotten the Doug Ritter version but I don't care for the shape of the blade. The Axis lock is one of the best lock systems for single handed use IMO.


----------



## Oddjob (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks all!


----------



## guyg (Jan 28, 2008)

Another vote for the Mini Grip. I`ve got it and the Griptillian also.


----------



## cutlerylover (Jan 28, 2008)

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO many fun nice usefull knives out there to buy, lol, so little money to spend, hang on to that wallet friend your in for a ride! LOL...


----------



## J!m (Jan 28, 2008)

I have a Benchmade with the D2 combination serrated/straight blade and I love it.

This alloy is supposedly just shy of ceramic in it's hardness, and I believe it.

I have a nice Kershaw with "assisted Opening" that I got at Wal-Mart of all places that has a super-smooth action. BUT the blade kept going dull on me.

Te Benchmade is not cheap, but well worth it in my opinion...

Here's a photo of the Benchmade...


----------



## jch79 (Jan 28, 2008)

+1 to Benchmade's AXIS system - I have a Mini-Grip and a Sequel, and LOVE both of them. I bought a Chris Reeve Small Sebenza a while back, and just plain didn't like it in comparison to my other two EDC knives! :shrug: :duck: While it was solid as a tank and as well-built as I've ever seen, the AXIS just kicks too much rear for ease of use! 

Good luck! :thumbsup:
john


----------



## Oddjob (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks again for everyone's input. I find at the moment I like to pocket carry my knife so I am looking at blades less than 3 inches. Any other knives with comparable quality in the same price range and size as the Minigrip?


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jan 29, 2008)

Skip the Mini and go for the full size Griptilian. Or up your game and get a Benchmade 710-D2 or a Rukus! You won't regret it..


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jan 29, 2008)

Oddjob said:


> Thanks again for everyone's input. I find at the moment I like to pocket carry my knife so I am looking at blades less than 3 inches. Any other knives with comparable quality in the same price range and size as the Minigrip?


Spyderco Native -- strong lockback, better steel than the Minigrip, better ergos and similar size. Price is even lower... However, everybody should own at least one folder with the Axis Lock. Mine is a 710, one heck of a knife. I had to pass on the Grip because of the too small size and the plastic feeling. That's my only gripe with it.


----------



## cutlerylover (Jan 29, 2008)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> I had to pass on the Grip because of the too small size and the plastic feeling. That's my only gripe with it.


 
the "plastic" handle is a big turn off to many people, althoguh I do not midn it at all, I can udnerstand why people dislike it, its too bad really, cause any version of the grip is a good work knife...

P.S. if you get a native get the S30V version...worth the extra few bucks!


----------



## Oddjob (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks again for the opinions.


----------



## jbosman1013 (Jan 29, 2008)

emerson has a few you might like.
http://www.emersonknives.com/Tact_index.html
http://www.emersonknives.com/MiniCQC7BW.html


----------



## Dirty Bob (Jan 31, 2008)

A Spyderco Delica might also work for you. It's one of their all-time best sellers, for good reason. Spyderco's quality is excellent, and they stand behind their products. I broke -- through my own stupidity -- the plastic clip off an old style Delica, and they replaced it -- FREE -- with a steel clip. They even did a great job installing the new clip on my knife.

Regards,
Dirty Bob


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jan 31, 2008)

Dirty Bob said:


> A Spyderco Delica might also work for you. It's one of their all-time best sellers, for good reason. Spyderco's quality is excellent, and they stand behind their products. I broke -- through my own stupidity -- the plastic clip off an old style Delica, and they replaced it -- FREE -- with a steel clip. They even did a great job installing the new clip on my knife.
> 
> Regards,
> Dirty Bob


Knife Works has the limited ZDP-189 Delica for a great price.


----------



## J!m (Jan 31, 2008)

jbosman1013 said:


> emerson has a few you might like.
> http://www.emersonknives.com/Tact_index.html
> http://www.emersonknives.com/MiniCQC7BW.html


 

I'll second that.

The Emerson stuff looks great, although I haven't owned any myself yet...


----------



## sunspot (Jan 31, 2008)

+1 on the Axis lock. I carry a BM 960 in D2 steel. My wife carries a very small Lone Wolf Presto also with an Axis lock but it's not a one hand opener.
I want to get a BM Rukus. It's a huge folder.


----------



## Oddjob (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks again for the suggestions and opinions. I'm still looking around. It's coming into tax season so I'm trying to keep some semblance of control on my hobby spending.:shakehead (although I'm sure some new knife will finds it's way into my pocket)


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 1, 2008)

*Regarding Emerson Knives ~*

The Wave feature works beautifully, once mastered. (Not hard at all).
The Mini-Commander is one of my all time favorites. The Spyderco Waved Endura, and Waved Delica, are also worth checking out. Three excellent knives that use Emerson's Wave feature. I own all of them.

*---------------*

*Regarding tax season ~*

Ironically, knife collecting doesn't have to be expensive. One model that really must be held in the hand to appreciate how useful it is, is the Boker Subcom. (Not really a huge Boker fanatic, but I am a fan of the knife's designer). Chad Los Banos is an absolute gentleman who is well-respected by those of us who know him, or know of him. Chad has other designs. Not all are made by Boker. But his Subcom is my favorite.

Small, flat, wide framelock design. Very strong. Clip can be mounted for tip-up or tip-down carry. Your choice. An absolutely solid one-hander.... And all for only $30. (One of the best bargains out there). I love mine.

Here's a pic....


----------



## Sgt. LED (Feb 1, 2008)

Oh yeah!
Ti spine.


----------



## sunspot (Feb 1, 2008)

Sgt. LED
I had one of those and I EDC'd it for a few years. A very nice knife. I changed out for another BM and my grandson expressed an interest so I gave it to him. He's a happy camper with it.


----------



## Oddjob (Feb 1, 2008)

Monocrom,
That Boker looks pretty cool.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Feb 1, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> Ironically, knife collecting doesn't have to be expensive. One model that really must be held in the hand to appreciate how useful it is, is the Boker Subcom. (Not really a huge Boker fanatic, but I am a fan of the knife's designer). Chad Los Banos is an absolute gentleman who is well-respected by those of us who know him, or know of him. Chad has other designs. Not all are made by Boker. But his Subcom is my favorite.
> 
> Small, flat, wide framelock design. Very strong. Clip can be mounted for tip-up or tip-down carry. Your choice. An absolutely solid one-hander.... And all for only $30. (One of the best bargains out there). I love mine.
> 
> Here's a pic....



+1
Fantastic knife. It's my favorite pocket sized apple slicer.


----------



## 9volt (Feb 1, 2008)

Oddjob said:


> Thanks again for everyone's input. I find at the moment I like to pocket carry my knife so I am looking at blades less than 3 inches. Any other knives with comparable quality in the same price range and size as the Minigrip?



If you can find one, the Spyderco Dodo is really cool. I've been looking for one for a while. 

I have 4 knives and one of them is the Mini Grip. It's a great knife, and the Axis Lock is as good as they say it is. I'd recommend just getting one even if you plan on getting something else, it's that good.


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 2, 2008)

Oddjob said:


> Monocrom,
> That Boker looks pretty cool.


 
Forgot to mention; the blade steel is AUS-8. Not some exotic stainless steel. But far from junk. I actually prefer it over some of the exotics out on the market.


----------



## Blue72 (Feb 2, 2008)

I am a big fan of the spyderco dragonfly and delica. I bought many knives over the years and always go back to those two.

Take a look at the wave. Just pull it out of your pocket and voila! Its open

Be careful with laws in your area

many areas consider the axis lock a gravity knife and assisted opening a switchblade. Where I live (New York) you can get arrested for having a knife clipped to your pocket because it is "not completely concealed"


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 2, 2008)

The nice thing about Spyderco knives is not just the quality, but the owner of the company is a shining example of how you don't need to be ruthless and greedy to be a successful business man. Sal is respected and even well liked by those of us who enjoy his knives. 

Respected is one thing. But how many business men out there are also well liked? I'd wager, not that many.


----------



## Oddjob (Feb 2, 2008)

Well in true flashaholic style, my Gerber and Spyderco will soon be joined by a Subcom and a Minigrip. Just ordered both.:thumbsup: You guys suck!!


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 2, 2008)

Oddjob said:


> You guys suck!!


 
The money right out your wallet? Could be!


----------



## sunspot (Feb 2, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> The nice thing about Spyderco knives is not just the quality, but the owner of the company is a shining example of how you don't need to be ruthless and greedy to be a successful business man. Sal is respected and even well liked by those of us who enjoy his knives.
> 
> Respected is one thing. But how many business men out there are also well liked? I'd wager, not that many.



I have heard that about Sal. He seems like Peter of Arc in that regards. There was talk of the two of them teaming up for a Spyderco/Arc but about then Arc went bankrupt and then Sal teamed up with another light maker.
How sad. Sal and Peter would have been great.


----------



## Dirty Bob (Feb 3, 2008)

Sal is a very cool guy! He once sent me a thank-you letter after I used a Sharpmaker in a photo of useful long-term survival tools. He's also on Internet forums and seems to always take the high road in his comments.

BTW, check out spyderco.com and go to the Specials page. They often have very good deals on discontinued knives. Right now, there's a lot to choose from there.

Regards,
Dirty Bob


----------



## Oddjob (Feb 12, 2008)

Just got my Mini-Griptilian today and I feel the same as when I got my first high end light and compared them to my other lights. Wow! I love it but the scary thing is there are higher quality knives out there than this one right? My subcom should be here any day. I knew I shouldn't have come to this forum.:shakehead


----------



## jzmtl (Feb 12, 2008)

HERE's another knife to spend your money on.

I just got one today, after some touchup the thing is friggin SHARP, the thin blade together with hollow grind makes a wicked slicer, I could never get any of my other knives this sharp.


----------



## Oddjob (Feb 12, 2008)

jzmtl said:


> HERE's another knife to spend your money on.
> 
> I just got one today, after some touchup the thing is friggin SHARP, the thin blade together with hollow grind makes a wicked slicer, I could never get any of my other knives this sharp.



Very nice.


----------



## PhotonAddict (Feb 12, 2008)

Arrgh, I didn't need to see that. I've been resisting the urge to buy one. I'd be interested in hearing how well it holds an edge.



jzmtl said:


> HERE's another knife to spend your money on.
> 
> I just got one today, after some touchup the thing is friggin SHARP, the thin blade together with hollow grind makes a wicked slicer, I could never get any of my other knives this sharp.


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 13, 2008)

jzmtl said:


> HERE's another knife to spend your money on.
> 
> I just got one today, after some touchup the thing is friggin SHARP, the thin blade together with hollow grind makes a wicked slicer, I could never get any of my other knives this sharp.


 
Definitely worth buying. It was my EDC for about a year and a half. (That was two years ago). Yes, part of the reason why; is because I lost my job shortly after getting it, and couldn't afford a new knife until a year and a half later. But, it was one sweet knife to "get stuck with." 

Very thin profile. Easily one of the most thin, quality, folding knives out on the market. Cuts like a straight-razor, but with a tip and a rock-solid lock. I still have mine.

I give it.... :twothumbs


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 13, 2008)

Oddjob said:


> .... but the scary thing is there are higher quality knives out there than this one right? ....


 
Oh yes!

But.... knife collecting is very different from collecting lights. And not just the obvious aspects either. You could know nothing about electronics and still own & operate an M6. All you need is the $.

With the higher-end knives, you need sharpening skills as well as a good sharpening system. (Benchstones are not always good enough). Otherwise you end up with very expensive butter knives that have a tip. Sure, you could send the knife to the factory for re-sharpening.... for a fee, and be without your favorite knife for a few days; then hope it doesn't get lost or stolen in the mail. 

Imagine if CR123 cells weren't sold to the public, and once your favorite high-end light died, you had to send it back to the factory for new cells.... A person could go as high-end with knives and lights as they want. But there's a difference. It's why I recommended the Subcom. It not only performes well, but at a lower price that guarantees the blade steel won't be an expensive exotic that adds greatly to the price, and to one's frustrations in re-sharpening it.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Feb 13, 2008)

Oddjob said:


> Very nice.


The Mini-grip is the "low-end" of knife collecting. Hold on to your wallet, because this thing gets MUCH more expensive than collecting lights. Next step up from yout grip is the 710, then the Rukus, then a few Zero Tolerance models, and Sebenzas, then a Busse and you're broke. lol


----------



## sunspot (Feb 13, 2008)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> The Mini-grip is the "low-end" of knife collecting.


You have to love those Axis locks. I want my next folder to be a 610 Rukus
If a CPF Min-grip is made, I want one.


CRKT is a great entry level knife company. Quite a few people started there, myself included.


----------



## Oddjob (Feb 13, 2008)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> The Mini-grip is the "low-end" of knife collecting. Hold on to your wallet, because this thing gets MUCH more expensive than collecting lights. Next step up from yout grip is the 710, then the Rukus, then a few Zero Tolerance models, and Sebenzas, then a Busse and you're broke. lol


 
Stop it! You guys ar killing me!


----------



## jzmtl (Feb 13, 2008)

Oddjob said:


> Stop it! You guys ar killing me!


Set yourself some rules, only buy things that you can afford, will use, and doesn't already have something of similar purpose. And everytime you want to buy something, sit on it for 24 hours.

These rules have kept me safe so far.


----------



## Oddjob (Feb 13, 2008)

jzmtl said:


> Set yourself some rules, only buy things that you can afford, will use, and doesn't already have something of similar purpose. And everytime you want to buy something, sit on it for 24 hours.
> 
> These rules have kept me safe so far.



Excellent advice jzmtl. I follow similar guidelines with lights. I guess since I am new to knives I have a bit of the initial excitement in me. 

I like to use my stuff so nothing sits on shelves. I rotate EDC lights so I will probably do the same with knives. I appreciate a durable tool that I can rely on and will last. Any other specific suggestion along these lines?


----------



## jzmtl (Feb 13, 2008)

Personally I want something from kershaw with assisted opening (mostly for the fun factor). They aren't classified as switchblade here so it's legal, but very few place carry them.

This is the one I'm looking at, comes in many other color too.


----------



## 9volt (Feb 14, 2008)

jzmtl said:


> And everytime you want to buy something, sit on it for 24 hours.



I like all your rules except this one - which would prohibit you from buying anything cool on the BST. Hell, most of the time 24 minutes is too long to wait


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 14, 2008)

The 24-hour rule has been completely worthless in helping me to reduce my choices of lights! :sick2:


----------



## Oddjob (Feb 14, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> *Regarding tax season ~*
> 
> Ironically, knife collecting doesn't have to be expensive. One model that really must be held in the hand to appreciate how useful it is, is the Boker Subcom. (Not really a huge Boker fanatic, but I am a fan of the knife's designer). Chad Los Banos is an absolute gentleman who is well-respected by those of us who know him, or know of him. Chad has other designs. Not all are made by Boker. But his Subcom is my favorite.
> 
> ...


 
Got mine today and I really like it!! Nice size and interesting design. The only bad thing was the shipping costs but oh well.


----------



## jzmtl (Feb 14, 2008)

Where did you buy from? www.newgraham.com has the best shipping, you tell them either flat rate envelope ($11, stuff whatever you can inside), or first class international (never asked other methods), they'll charge you the actual shipping cost.

Oh yeah one thing I forgot to mention, for sharpening you really don't need anything fancy. My jig consist of a benchstone (the one for chisle) from Rona, some 1500 grit sandpaper, jobmate rotary tool and green high gloss polishing compound from crappy tire. I'm sure I'm nowhere as good as the pros, but that's all I need to make my knives shaving sharp, and sharper than factory edges.


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 15, 2008)

Oddjob said:


> Got mine today and I really like it!! Nice size and interesting design. The only bad thing was the shipping costs but oh well.


 
Glad you like the design. 

I caught my little Subcom making out with a quarter! They grow up so fast.


----------



## Oddjob (Feb 15, 2008)

jzmtl said:


> Where did you buy from? www.newgraham.com has the best shipping, you tell them either flat rate envelope ($11, stuff whatever you can inside), or first class international (never asked other methods), they'll charge you the actual shipping cost...


 
I looked around little and went with LAPolice gear. They had the cheapest shipping ($12.00) but I forgot about the stupid brokerage fees. Thanks for the link.

I have read about Militec-1 but is there any lubes from the local hardwear store that are ok to use?


----------



## jzmtl (Feb 15, 2008)

On new graham the usps option won't show up, but just say that in comment section and they'll do it. With flatrate and first class you'll slip through custom most of the time, express mail I'd say 50/50. Never use UPS/FEDEX.

Email militec1 and they'll send you a 1/2 oz sample free, but I noticed no difference between it and motor oil, at least when used on knives. I'd say any lubricating oil is fine for knife pivot, but if you use it on food you should probably use mineral oil from any pharmacy.


----------



## Oddjob (Feb 15, 2008)

jzmtl said:


> On new graham the usps option won't show up, but just say that in comment section and they'll do it. With flatrate and first class you'll slip through custom most of the time, express mail I'd say 50/50. Never use UPS/FEDEX.
> 
> Email militec1 and they'll send you a 1/2 oz sample free, but I noticed no difference between it and motor oil, at least when used on knives. I'd say any lubricating oil is fine for knife pivot, but if you use it on food you should probably use mineral oil from any pharmacy.



Thanks jzmtl. It was my first time using UPS and I didn't know the fees would be so high. Mineral oil may be a good options since I bag my lunch and I tend to slice my fruit.


----------



## jzmtl (Feb 15, 2008)

Oddjob said:


> Thanks jzmtl. It was my first time using UPS and I didn't know the fees would be so high. Mineral oil may be a good options since I bag my lunch and I tend to slice my fruit.


Haha, everyone learns the hard way. My first time using UPS was to order some special transmission oil, $25 of oil costed me $30 in fees.


----------



## Oddjob (Feb 20, 2008)

In the 3 weeks since I started this thread I have acquired:


Gerber L.S.T.II
Gerber Mini paraframe
Syderco Byrd Meadowlark
Syderco Byrd Starling
Benchmade Minigriptilian
Boker Subcom
Buck Adrenaline
Leatherman e304x
Leatherman e301
Leatherman c302
Boker Trance
CRKT Ichi
Kershaw Leek
....and I already had a Gerber Gator and 2 SAK's 

Some of these were inpulse buys because I was in the store and like many of you I hate waiting for packages to arrive in the mail. I have come to realize that basic my preferences are: short blades (around 3"), non-lockback, tumbstuds, pocket clips. This will probably change but for now this is what I am liking.

It was never this bad with flashlights...or was it.:thinking:


----------



## sunspot (Feb 20, 2008)

Oddjob. Nice start

I ordered a new pretty. A Doug Ritter Mk4. My wife has a Paul Presto w/walnut, so I got one like it. 2.75 inch blade.











Mods: I hope it's doable for linking from a site?


----------



## Oddjob (Feb 20, 2008)

Sunspot, you're not helping any  

Very nice! I like the weave pattern on the handle.


----------



## PhotonAddict (Feb 20, 2008)

OddJob, nice collection you got there so far. How do you like the mini-griptilian and Boker trance?

Just checked New Graham Knives, their policy now states that all new international customers must use Western Union for payment 



jzmtl said:


> Where did you buy from? www.newgraham.com has the best shipping, you tell them either flat rate envelope ($11, stuff whatever you can inside), or first class international (never asked other methods), they'll charge you the actual shipping cost.
> .....[rest of post omitted]


----------



## jzmtl (Feb 20, 2008)

PhotonAddict said:


> OddJob, nice collection you got there so far. How do you like the mini-griptilian and Boker trance?
> 
> Just checked New Graham Knives, their policy now states that all new international customers must use Western Union for payment



Huh, do they include canada as well? Call them up and ask, couldn't hurt.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Feb 20, 2008)

> In the 3 weeks since I started this thread I have acquired:
> 
> Gerber L.S.T.II
> Gerber Mini paraframe
> ...



Great start Oddjob!

Now you need one of these baddies:
(Don't try to resist! You know you need one:devil


----------



## Oddjob (Feb 20, 2008)

PhotonAddict said:


> OddJob, nice collection you got there so far. How do you like the mini-griptilian and Boker trance?
> 
> Just checked New Graham Knives, their policy now states that all new international customers must use Western Union for payment



The Minigrip is probably my favourite so far. I like everything about it, the shape of the blade, the axis lock, the overall feel in the hand. The Trance is still on the way.

I hope I can still do credit card with New Graham to Canada.


----------



## Oddjob (Feb 20, 2008)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> Great start!
> 
> Now you need one of these baddies:
> (Don't try to resist! You know you need one:devil



Et tu Outdoor Fanatic? 
Very nice indeed. Are they Zero Tolerance?


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Feb 20, 2008)

Oddjob said:


> Et tu Outdoor Fanatic?
> Very nice indeed. Are they Zero Tolerance?


LOL! Hell yeah, Zero Tolerance! They are _very _addictive. Not as much as these though:


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 21, 2008)

I remember when Busse knives were still affordable.... Then all the collectors showed up.... :sick2:

Got so bad, that the folks for whom the knives were originally intended for; could no longer afford them. Busse created Swamp Rat knives for those folks who could no longer afford a Busse knife. 

If you need a good fixed-blade, Oddjob; check out Swamp Rat knives.


----------



## jzmtl (Feb 21, 2008)

I guess I don't get these type of collectors, what's there to collect about a mass produced product that's still being mass manufacturered and isn't likely to stop anytime soon? Buy one sure, but having a bunch of the same thing only to have them sit on a shelf is just ridiculous.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Feb 21, 2008)

jzmtl said:


> I guess I don't get these type of collectors, what's there to collect about a mass produced product that's still being mass manufacturered and isn't likely to stop anytime soon? .


It's not mass produced! They manufacture a limited quantity of a said model every 3 years and if you don't manage to secure one, you have to wait another 3 years.



> Buy one sure, but having a bunch of the same thing only to have them sit on a shelf is just ridiculous



And how's that any different from what CPFers do, when they buy loads of SureFire, McGizmo, Aleph, HDS, Orb/Lummi, Novatac, Gatlight etc... You are against the true CPF's soul and mentality if you have a problem with collecting.


----------



## jzmtl (Feb 21, 2008)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> It's not mass produced! They manufacture a limited quantity of a said model every 3 years and if you don't manage to secure one, you have to wait another 3 years.
> 
> 
> 
> And how's that any different from what CPFers do, when they buy loads of SureFire, McGizmo, Aleph, HDS, Orb/Lummi, Novatac, Gatlight etc... You are against the true CPF's soul and mentality if you have a problem with collecting.


 
If you think buying up a bunch stuff that's produced by tens of thousands and not use any of them is your true soul, well, I'm sure the manufactures love people like you. 

I buy stuff to use, not to rot in a drawer.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Feb 21, 2008)

*Double post*

delet it please


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Feb 21, 2008)

> If you think buying up a bunch stuff that's produced by tens of thousands and not use any of them is your true soul, well, I'm sure the manufactures love people like you.
> 
> I buy stuff to use, not to rot in a drawer.


 
Who said I don't use the stuff I buy?

Dude, I buy these high-end lights and knives not because I *need*, but because I WANT and I can buy them. Welcome to the joys of Capitalism and Democracy. I really don't need all that stuff. I've been camping and hiking in the remotest wilderness locations all my life with nothing but a Minimag or a Rayovac and a piece of poop Gerber folder. I really don't need no SureFire or Busse for that...


----------



## jzmtl (Feb 21, 2008)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> Who said I don't use the stuff I buy?
> 
> Dude, I buy these high-end lights and knives not because I *need*, but because I WANT and I can buy them. Welcome to the joys of Capitalism and Democracy. I really don't need all that stuff. I've been camping and hiking in the remotest wilderness locations all my life with nothing but a Minimag or a Rayovac and a piece of poop Gerber folder. I really don't need no SureFire or Busse for that...


Because when I said people buying a bunch of mass produced stuff only to have them sitting on a shelf is ridiculous, you got all pissy. Of course that suggests you do the same. Of course you are free to buy up everything busse makes, but I'm also free to say doing that is ridiculous, it goes both ways.


----------



## NA8 (Feb 22, 2008)

Ok, I've been carrying a Spyderco Endura for awhile. Not a particularly strong knife, I wouldn't use it for a pry bar. What I like is it's light, thin, and easy to carry. Love the size even though the actual edge is conservative in length. I like the pointy tip on this older model as it allows use as if it were a smaller knife when necessary. Also slices cartoons out of the paper better than any other knife I've tried. Scaring the office staff, just an added bonus :devil:


----------



## Dirty Bob (Feb 22, 2008)

NAS:
I think the later Enduras have steel liners and are stronger. I have one of the first generation Delicas (from 1993 with plastic clip, G-2 steel), which has been retired for sentimental reasons. A great choice, in any case. I'm a huge fan of the Delica and Endura for daily-use knives. 

I'm still tempted by their Kris model (now discontinued, but still available on the Spyderco site).

Regards,
Dirty Bob


----------



## jayinhk (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm going to check out Swamp Rat Knives in a few, but before I do, this is what I have within arm's reach:

Cold Steel ODA
Boker Escort
CRKT First Strike 
Cold Steel Kukri Machete
Cold Steel Push Dagger
Large, 5" blade folder (Chinese made, tanto tip, but actually pretty decent)
Benchmade 910 Stryker copy (decent quality)
Benchmade Ambush (100% authentic...lol)

I also have a 18" wooden truncheon (British parlay for a billy club) and an all polymer knife that can't hold an edge worth a damn. Both right by me too 

Oh yeah, I have a Nemesis Hellion around my neck too. My next purchase will be a Japanese-made damascus drop point knife, ideally with a rayskin wrap on the handle.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Feb 22, 2008)

jayinhk said:


> I'm going to check out Swamp Rat Knives in a few, but before I do, this is what I have within arm's reach:
> 
> Cold Steel ODA
> Boker Escort
> ...


Go for the Benchmade Ambush! Don't even look at those other junky pieces of steel...


----------



## jayinhk (Feb 22, 2008)

I find it funny how people think Benchmades have some kind of magic to 'em. My first choice would be the Cold Steel machete. The Ambush simply can't hang because of the sheer weight. You could chop down trees with that machete. My second choice would be the Cold Steel ODA. It's well balanced, razor sharp and the Krupp steel is really tough. The Ambush is a great knife, don't get me wrong, but it's for carry. The machete could take someone's limbs off. lol


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 22, 2008)

jayinhk said:


> I find it funny how people think Benchmades have some kind of magic to 'em. My first choice would be the Cold Steel machete. The Ambush simply can't hang because of the sheer weight. You could chop down trees with that machete. My second choice would be the Cold Steel ODA. It's well balanced, razor sharp and the Krupp steel is really tough. The Ambush is a great knife, don't get me wrong, but it's for carry. The machete could take someone's limbs off. lol


 
I've heard from others who own Cold Steel machetes that the kraton handle is directly attached to the tang. Basically, it has zero support; and has been known to come apart with heavy, long-term use. Can't say I'm surprised.


----------



## Oddjob (Feb 22, 2008)

Well I have settled down. I realized I was moving too fast so I took a long look at what I wanted and came to the same realization I did with flashlights. I am a user so just like I can only use only light at a time the same goes for a knife. Rather than spend X amount for a few/several good knives I am going to spend the same X amount on one or two really good ones. I am going to return a couple of my Leatherman knives for refund since they have only been out of the box for a few minutes. Same goes with the Buck Adrenaline. I'd rather spend the combined money of these three on one really good one. Sean at S&R suggested an Al Mar Mini Sere, any thoughts?


----------



## sunspot (Feb 22, 2008)

Oddjob said:


> Sean at S&R suggested an Al Mar Mini Sere, any thoughts?


Got a link? I have an auto sere. It's ground on one side only. I'm not thrilled with it but it's not awful.

BTW, I heard that after Al died, the line was jobbed out overseas and the quality dropped. I don't know if that's true or not.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Feb 22, 2008)

Oddjob said:


> Well I have settled down. I realized I was moving too fast so I took a long look at what I wanted and came to the same realization I did with flashlights. I am a user so just like I can only use only light at a time the same goes for a knife. Rather than spend X amount for a few/several good knives I am going to spend the same X amount on one or two really good ones. I am going to return a couple of my Leatherman knives for refund since they have only been out of the box for a few minutes. Same goes with the Buck Adrenaline. I'd rather spend the combined money of these three on one really good one. Sean at S&R suggested an Al Mar Mini Sere, any thoughts?


For the same money, you can get the Benchmade Mini-Rukus which is a heck a lot more knife than the Mini-Sere, it is also Made in USA to boot. I'd also choose the Spyderco Para-Military, Military (also with CPM-D2 steel) or the Mini-Manix over the Sere at the blink of an eye. You just can't get a stronger and sharper folder "out-the-box" than these models. These are real workhorses.

Check it out:

http://www.newgraham.com/detail.aspx?ID=6619

http://www.knifeworks.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=9945&HS=1

http://www.knifeworks.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=5492

http://www.newgraham.com/detail.aspx?ID=6323


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Feb 22, 2008)

jayinhk said:


> I find it funny how people think Benchmades have some kind of magic to 'em. My first choice would be the Cold Steel machete. The Ambush simply can't hang because of the sheer weight. You could chop down trees with that machete. My second choice would be the Cold Steel ODA. It's well balanced, razor sharp and the Krupp steel is really tough. The Ambush is a great knife, don't get me wrong, but it's for carry. The machete could take someone's limbs off. lol


There's no magic, only superior craftsmanship, superb finish, fit and quality coupled with excellent high-grade steels and materials. On the other hand, Cold Steel... Well, some people would rather pay for a good product than paying for pure marketing BS.


----------



## Oddjob (Feb 22, 2008)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> For the same money, you can get the Benchmade Mini-Rukus which is a heck a lot more knife than the Mini-Sere, it is also Made in USA to boot. I'd also choose the Spyderco Para-Military, Military (also with CPM-D2 steel) or the Mini-Manix over the Sere at the blink of an eye. You just can't get a stronger and sharper folder "out-the-box" than these models. These are real workhorses.
> 
> Check it out:
> 
> ...



Hey thanks for the links OF! I like the Mini Rukus. I kind of want to keep the blade length around 3 inches or less so keep those suggestions coming.


----------



## jayinhk (Feb 22, 2008)

IMO us Benchmade heads are victims of marketing too. Sure, Benchmades are good, but they're also pretty darn expensive. The Cold Steel machetes might lose their handles after extremely heavy use, but I keep mine near razor sharp and only ever use it for opening the occasional coconut. For the bargain price they go for, I could just buy another one and they would both cost about the same as a new Ambush. Yeah, the Cold Steel marketing is considered distasteful by many, but they do make some seriously tough knives for great prices. 

I would like a Benchmade Nimravus at some point, but I know CRKT have offerings that are entirely comparable in quality for a lot less. AUS-8 is AUS-8 no matter where you get it. D2 is nice, but in a knife carried for protection, it doesn't really matter.


----------



## tussery (Feb 22, 2008)

The Mini-Rukus is one hell of a knife. I use mine at work all the time. It is great for cutting and stripping shielded cable. I really love it when I am working with Coax cable as it will cut through the shielding very easily. The S30V stays sharp even when putting alot of use on it cutting copper. The only other steel I have had the same results with is D2. I actually purchased another Mini-Rukus to keep as a backup.


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 23, 2008)

Oddjob said:


> Sean at S&R suggested an Al Mar Mini Sere, any thoughts?


 
Every Al Mar folder I've ever tried suffered from the same two problems....

The thumbstuds are great at raising blisters on your thumbs. And, the liner-locks are too smooth. (They disengage far too easily). 

But they are quality knives.


----------



## Styerman (Feb 24, 2008)

The Sere and mini Sere are of great build quality , and fit an finish . The examples I have seen put a lot of customs to shame . As far as dealers in Canada are concerned , check out Warriors and Wonders . Prices are very good . They have Kershaw , ZT , Emerson , and Buck . IIRC they also have Spyderco . 

My fave EDC is the Strider PT , a 2.9 in tank . The ZT 200 is the best buy of the ZT family . If you want to have a look at a ZT 301 , I live in Cambridge , an sometimes travel to London to shop at Lee Valley Tools .

Chris


----------



## Oddjob (Mar 1, 2008)

Just to keep my thread updated here is my revised list. I returned a few knives and bought others. My recently acquired knives are:

Benchmade Minigrip
CRKT Ichi
CRKT E-lock Bronze
Spyderco Byrd Meadowlark
Kershaw Scallion
Gerber Paraframe 
Boker Subcom
Boker Trance
Leatherman c302

I also picked up a Sharpmaker because I did not want to use my old Lansky. My next few purchases are going to be a Benchmade Sequel, Spyderco Delica and a SOG Twitch II. I pretty happy so far. It's a bit of a mixed bag but it has helped me to find out what knives and styles I like. I going to try attend the Canadian Knifemaker's Guild Show in Toronto on the 15th so who knows what might happen.


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 1, 2008)

Oddjob said:


> I also picked up a Sharpmaker because I did not want to use my old Lansky. My next few purchases are going to be a Benchmade Sequel, Spyderco Delica and a SOG Twitch II....


 
I own a Twitch II. I think you'll enjoy its Assisted Opener feature.

Owned varios Delicas over the years. They're excellent workhorses as EDC knives go. A great combo of quality and price. 

Consider getting a Waved Delica. Emerson's Wave feature works great, with a bit of practice.


----------



## jzmtl (Mar 1, 2008)

I think it's time to get a fixed blade after all those folders.

[shameless plug]If you want a big 7" pig sticker, I got one I'm trying to get rid of.[/shameless plug] 

For something smaller, take a look at grohmann, from nova scotia.


----------



## jumpstat (Mar 3, 2008)

Strider SMF Drop Point like below is S30V, Locks solid, lifetime warranty....


----------



## Oddjob (Mar 11, 2008)

*monocrom*:
Picked up a Delica. I like it although I like the minigrip a bit better.

*jzmtl*:
At this time I am sticking to folders. Maybe in the future I'll expand to fixed blades.

*jumpstat*:
Nice pics and knife. It's a little too big for me. Maybe a PT in the future.

I am going to pick up a small classic Sebenza  this weekend at the Canadian Knifemakers Guild show in Toronto. Can't wait!!:thumbsup: (I've really gone over the deep end )


----------



## jzmtl (Mar 11, 2008)

Le baron is having a tax free event during the show, if you want anything from them it's time.


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 12, 2008)

Oddjob said:


> *monocrom*:
> Picked up a Delica. I like it although I like the minigrip a bit better.


 
I've heard that from others before. Still, you have one of the best workhorse knives on the planet.


----------



## Oddjob (Mar 12, 2008)

jzmtl:
Thanks for the heads up!

Monocrom:
No arguement there! Thank for the recommendation.


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 12, 2008)

You're Welcome.

Glad I was able to help out.


----------



## jzmtl (Mar 12, 2008)

Looks like I got it partially wrong, it's the Toronto Sportsmen's Show, and event is 12th to 16th.


----------



## KeyGrip (Mar 12, 2008)

Uh oh, first Sebenza. Fair warning: It might not be your _last_ Sebenza.


----------



## Oddjob (Mar 12, 2008)

jzmtl said:


> Looks like I got it partially wrong, it's the Toronto Sportsmen's Show, and event is 12th to 16th.


 
I'm trying to go to that as well. Thanks.



KeyGrip said:


> Uh oh, first Sebenza. Fair warning: It might not be your _last_ Sebenza.


 
Yeah I don't need to hear that, my wallet can't take it.


Just out of curiosity can anyone tell me what is the purpose of the Sebenza lanyard I see in the pictures. I figured out how to tie one and put one on a couple of knives and I find it gets in the way most of the time. I assume it helps to extend the grip or maybe to help find it in a pocket? I understand lanyards that you can loop around your wrist in case you lose grip lets say over water. Am I missing something?


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 13, 2008)

Oddjob said:


> Just out of curiosity can anyone tell me what is the purpose of the Sebenza lanyard I see in the pictures. I figured out how to tie one and put one on a couple of knives and I find it gets in the way most of the time. I assume it helps to extend the grip or maybe to help find it in a pocket? I understand lanyards that you can loop around your wrist in case you lose grip lets say over water. Am I missing something?


 
On shorter-handled knives, yes; it allows you to get a better grip by using all of your fingers to hold onto the knife, simply by extending the length.

If a knife is carried tip-up, that type of lanyard also aids in drawing the knife from a pocket. You grasp the lanyard by your last two fingers, then pull the knife's handle out and into your palm.


----------



## Oddjob (Mar 13, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> On shorter-handled knives, yes; it allows you to get a better grip by using all of your fingers to hold onto the knife, simply by extending the length.
> 
> If a knife is carried tip-up, that type of lanyard also aids in drawing the knife from a pocket. You grasp the lanyard by your last two fingers, then pull the knife's handle out and into your palm.



Hey thanks Monocrom! I figured as much but like I said, for me it seems to get in the way more than it helps. I'll keep trying it to see if I can get used to its benefits.


----------



## jzmtl (Mar 13, 2008)

Yeah I tied one on my endura and it's pretty useless, had to keep it out of the way when close the knife so it doesn't get cut. But I figure if I need a real lanyard I can always untie it and make a loop.


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 13, 2008)

Oddjob said:


> Hey thanks Monocrom! I figured as much but like I said, for me it seems to get in the way more than it helps. I'll keep trying it to see if I can get used to its benefits.


 
You're Welcome. 

Also, I understand what you mean of how it can get in the way. On larger knives, like the full-size Sebenza, the lanyard is not much of a help.


----------



## Oddjob (Mar 17, 2008)

Well, I now have a small classic micarta Sebenza and it is awesome! I wish I could have bought this at the start because it would have saved me buying other knives. I think this knife will keep me in check for while allowing me to save money for other high end knives in the future (much like my HDS and McGizmo did for me for lights)


----------

